# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Nietolerancja laktozy u 3 miesięcznego niemowlaka

## woleezozolee

Witam.Chciałabym się poradzić czy można mieszać mleko modyfikowane tzn dwa produkty. Ostatnio lekarz pediatra nam tak poradził ponieważ ani jedno mleko ani drugie nie przynosiło oczekiwanych rezultatów natomiast w połączeniu 3+1 jest nawet dobrze tolerowane ,z tym że mnie nurtuje czy tak w ogóle można. Chodzi o Bebilon pepti i Nutramigen. Synek ma 3 miesiace i nietolerancję laktozy. Początkowo podawaliśmy mu Bebilon Pepti.Dzidziuś miał problem z zrobieniem kupki, wyprózniał się raz na 2-3 dni czasem 4.Co zdecydowanie mu bardzo ciążyło i przeszkadzało, nie chciał jesć, ciągle walczył z butelką, aż do momentu gdy się wyprózniał, do tego często płakał,bolał go brzuszek.Zmieniliśmy mleko na Nutramigen. Stolce były częściej, raz dziennie lub dwa. Przez parę dni w porządku,zaczął chętniej jesć.Niestety zaczął ulewać, nadal zdarzało mu się że czasem przerywał jedzenie prężył się krzyczał, nie mozna go bylo uspokoić. Stopniowo zaczął wracać mu apetyt.Natomiast dostał wysypkę na buzi . Podawaliśmy Delicol i Nutramigen więc teoretycznie bez laktozy i z laktazą powinno mu być już lepiej. zmieniliśmy też probiotyk na Dicoflor, przepajałam. Lekarz powiedział że moze jednak wrócić na Bebilon Pepti i w celu lepszych wypróżnień powoli wprowadzać soczek jabłkowy. Niestety nic to nie pomogło soczku niewlele wypijał, kupki robił co drugi dzień przy tym bardzo się meczył i ponownie problemy z jedzeniem.Dopóki się nie wypróżnił nie mogłam go nakarmić ciągle płacz i przerywał jedzenie. przerwy między karmieniami wynosiły nawet po 8-10 godzin ,koszmar. Kolejna próba 3 miarki Bebilonu i 1 miarka nutramigenu. jest troszkę lepiej robi kupkę codziennie i w miarę normalnie je. Martwię się czy można robić takie mieszanki czy to nie zaszkodzi dziecku. Nie mam juz sił, jestem kompletnie zdezorientowana.Składy mleka niby podobne.Lekarz twierdzi że nic się nie dzieje mozna jedna miarke dodac innego mleka. Nie chciałabym robić z dziecka królika doświadczalnego i testować kolejnego mleka. Już kilka dni było tak fajnie, zjadał ok 130 ml mleka 5-6 razy na dobę.Pozatym wszystkie badania ma w normie krew ,mocz. podajemy nadal delicol i dicoflor. Czy próbować nadal wprowadzać soczek jabłkowy? Przez 14 dni mamy dawac równiez Fenistil w kropelkach. Czy nie za dużo tego wszystkiego? Proszę o poradę czy takie mieszanki są dozwolone? Na Nutramigenie był praktycznie nie cały tydzień, czy powinniśmy mu podawać dłuzej to mleko?Te zmiany mleka wszystkie odbywały się w ciągu miesiaca, uważam że takie zmiany to też rewolucja dla małego brzuszka,ale słuchałam lekarza który twierdzi że tylko takie próby prowokacyjne pomogą nam ustalić które mleko bedzie lepsze.Wiem że jest jeszcze Enfamil 0-lac ale boję się kolejnych nowości.Chciałabym aby synek odżywiał sie zdrowo. Niedługo przyjdzie czas na rozszerzanie diety. Co powinniśmy wprowadzić najpierw, i kiedy będzie  ten odpowiedni moment? Wiem ,że to dużo pytań, ale z alergia pokarmową wiąże się wiele problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój synek przy nietolerancji laktozy dostał mleko Bebilon pepti i latopic. Probiotyk ten podaje się przy alergiach pokarmowych, jest bezpieczny nawet dla najmłodszych dzieci, nam bardzo pomógł. Po trzymiesięcznej kuracji, kolki, biegunki, bóle brzuszka i zmiany skórne zniknęły całkowicie, szczerze mówiąc to już po dwóch tygodniach stosowania probiotyku było znacznie lepiej. Nam to wystarczyło. Teraz mały je od czasu do czasu jogurt lub ser biały i nic mu na szczęście nie jest!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też przerabialiśmy ten problem. Lekarz polecił nam mleko Nutramigen i przepisał do smarowania skóry maść robioną na zamówienie w aptece, więc nie wiem jaki miała skład. Kazał kąpać dziecko w wodzie z dodatkiem emolientu i absolutnie nie ubierać w syntetyczne ciuszki. Również stosowaliśmy latopic, pediatra doradził go nam, mówił że szybko i trwale dział ponieważ zawiera polskie szczepy mlekowe. Zawsze możesz dopytać lekarza, lub skonsultować się z kilkoma pediatrami.

----------

